# PV- Anlage für Koiteich



## spike1 (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine 1,5 kWp hybrid Anlage zu errichten um die Stromkosten zu senken für den Teich  hat jemand hier Erfahrungen damit schon gesammelt????

meine Vorstellung: 
6x PV- Modul Risen 250 Wp
Hybrid- Wechselrichter Effekta AX- P 3000/ 24 o. 48V
4x 200 Ah __ Blei-Akkus AGM o. Gel o. Traktionsbatterie
Lithium Ionen Akkus fallen aus wegen der hohen Anschaffungskosten

wer kann mir dabei behilflich sein?????


Gruß Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Mai 2017)

Wa kostet den das Ganze in der Anschaffung, und wie hoch ist dein Stromverbrauch übers Jahr gesehen?


----------



## spike1 (4. Mai 2017)

HI Roland

so um 2500,- € in Eigenleistung meine Stromkosten im Jahr 1600 - 2000 kWh das müssen 600 bis 800 € sein wollte ich jetzt nich auf den cent ausrechnen.
Also hätte man die Invention nach 3 Jahren wieder drin. Aber mir geht es Hauptsächlich darum um Erfahrungen damit zu sammeln, da wir komplett neu Bauen wollen also Haus, Teich und Nebengelass der Bauantrag ist schon gestellt.

Gruß Frank

Manchmal stellt man sich auch Dämlich an habe doch Fritz Dect dran

*                   Euro    * *kWh* *kg  CO2*
Pro Tag       1,46       5,402          2,971
Pro Monat   44,37     164,338      90,386
Pro Jahr      532,46   1972,056    1084,631

wurde aber vor ca. 3 Wochen zurück gesetzt


----------



## Lion (4. Mai 2017)

spike1 schrieb:


> da wir komplett neu Bauen wollen also Haus, Teich und Nebengelass der Bauantrag ist schon gestellt.
> 
> Gruß Frank



hallo Frank,
schon mal darüber nachgedacht, eine Photovoltaik-Anlage für`s ganze Haus und.........

Ich habe dieses gemacht und es ist eine ganz tolle Sache.

Du muß Dich natürlich über die jetzigen Bedingungen informieren und das ganze durchrechnen.

Für den Teich denke ich aus meiner Sicht, dass Du noch ältere Pumpen mit relativ hohem Stromverbrauch in Betrieb hast.
Prüfe dieses einmal und falls das so ist, kannst Du mit neuen aktuellen Pumpen auch relativ viel Strom bei gleicher Pumpenleistung einsparen.

Viel Erfolg und beste Grüße
Leon


----------



## spike1 (4. Mai 2017)

Hi Leon



Lion schrieb:


> schon mal darüber nachgedacht, eine Photovoltaik-Anlage für`s ganze Haus und.........


für das jetzige Haus auf keinen Fall da es nach Neubau Fertigstellung Vermietet wird, bei dem Neubau ist es schon eingeplant 4-10 kWp mit Speicher also eine Halbinsel Anlage mit Einspeisung wenn es nich anders geht da ist die Planung noch nicht abgeschlossen.


Lion schrieb:


> Für den Teich denke ich aus meiner Sicht, dass Du noch ältere Pumpen mit relativ hohem Stromverbrauch in Betrieb hast.
> Prüfe dieses einmal und falls das so ist, kannst Du mit neuen aktuellen Pumpen auch relativ viel Strom bei gleicher Pumpenleistung einsparen.


nein sind keine älteren Pumpen DM 20000 Vario läuft derzeit auf 60% & HF 20000 und für 31000 liter glaube ich OK 


Lion schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses gemacht und es ist eine ganz tolle Sache.


Was genau hast du verbaut Einspeise o. Halbinsel Anlage ich finde auch das eine tolle Sache ist, ich möchte halt Erfahrung damit sammeln für den Neubau.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Geisy (5. Mai 2017)

Ich bekomm jetzt eine Anlage von E3DC für Haus und Teich mit 15KWH Batterie.
Bin dann zu 80% Autark bei Heizung und Strom und habe unterbrechungsfreie Stromversorgung bei Netzausfall.

Ich versteh nicht warum du nicht mit an den Speicher der Anlage vom Neubau gehst?
Kann man dann nicht besser da erweitern?


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Mai 2017)

Was kostet denn sowas in der Anschaffung ?


----------



## spike1 (5. Mai 2017)

hi Geisy


Geisy schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum du nicht mit an den Speicher der Anlage vom Neubau gehst?
> Kann man dann nicht besser da erweitern?



weil der Neubau erst ende des Jahres losgeht  Baugenehmigung kam heute per Post schreibe ich so missverständlich 
ich will für den jetzigen Teich eine PV Anlage errichten und wollte es mit einen Speicher bauen. Diesbezüglich muss ich wohl noch ein wenig Kalkulieren ob sich das auch wirklich rechnet mit dem Speichern.????????



Geisy schrieb:


> Ich bekomm jetzt eine Anlage von E3DC für Haus und Teich mit 15KWH Batterie.



wenn man fragen darf was Kostet der spass grob.

Grus Frank


----------



## Geisy (5. Mai 2017)

16.5kwp Anlage mit 15KW Speicher für ca. 34000Euro


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2017)

ob sich der Speicher rechnet?

Auf dem Blatt schon, aber in der Realität gibt es dort echte Probleme. Warum hast du die Notfallfunktion gewählt? Fällt bei dir so oft der Strom aus? diese frißt Speicherbedarf und ist absolut unrentabel.

* defekter Link entfernt *

aber bitte auf allen Seiten die richtigen Werte einstellen, insbesondere auch das Jahr der Errichtung ist sehr wichtig!

wenn dann Speicher dann mit einer Cloud. 

https://www.eon-solar.de/aura


----------



## sugger1234 (5. Mai 2017)

ich wollte auch mit Speicher bauen, lohnt ich aber nicht bis er sich rechnet
ich habe heuer 9,90kwq gebaut ohne Speicher werde aber nachrüsten sobald sie Dinger billiger werden


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> ich wollte auch mit Speicher bauen, lohnt ich aber nicht bis er sich rechnet
> ich habe heuer 9,90kwq gebaut ohne Speicher werde aber nachrüsten sobald sie Dinger billiger werden



richtig, man muss das wirklich haarklein nachrechnen, auch den Austausch, die Wartung, etc. und dann werden die derzeit wirtschaftlich nicht passend.

Ich fand den Gedanken der Cloud nicht so schlecht, EON plant das gerade auch für größere Anlagen! Ich hatte gerade vor ein paar Tagen jemand da, da geht es dann schon um eine sehr große Anlage mit mehr als 100kwp, die wird auf dem Dach einer anderen Immobilie errichtet und versorgt mich, meine ganzen anderen Anschlüsse, meine Mieter und noch Bekannte. Da würde das ganze Ding Sinn machen, der Speicher ist dabei dann die kleinste Summe. Wir würden uns quasi als geschlossene Stromgemeinschaft komplett aus dem Bezug von Strom verselbständigen. Geteilte Kosten, ein Dach, ein Speicher etc., 100% Autarkie.

Ich habe hier auch Angebote vorliegen die mir 80% Autarkie versprechen, aber wenn ich allein an Herbst und Winter denke? Dann holt sich der Speicher den fehlenden Strom aus dem Netz und pumpt sich auf deine Kosten voll etc., das alles nur für die nichtsnutzige Notstromfunktion.

Ich habe genau diese Notstromfunktion mal in die Vergangenheit betrachtet. In den letzten 15 Jahren hatte ich ganze 2 Ausfälle, einmal für 30min, einmal geplant für 8h, aber da ich einen Teich mit Fischen habe schleppte der Netzbetreiber flugs vor der Abschaltung ein Notstromaggregat an um die Fische am Leben zu erhalten. Dazu sind die verpflichtet, nur kaum einer weiß das. und diese kurzfristigen Ausfälle von 5min zähle ich nicht, was soll in der Zeit kaputt gehen?


----------



## Geisy (5. Mai 2017)

Das ist bei E3DC anders, da lädt  sich  der Speicher nur  über  PV und wenn die Sonne weg ist oder der Strom aus fällt dann wird erst der Speicher gebraucht. Da ich auch über Strom/Wärmepumpe  heize kann ich im Sommer bei zuviel Strom drüber kühlen. 
Sind die Batterien voll  geht die PV Energie erst über die Wärmepumpe in die Wasserspeicher. Für mich passt es so.
Die ganze Technik mit PV, Wärmepumpe und Fussbodenheizung auf 250qm hat aber auch ihren Preis.


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2017)

frage doch mal wozu die Notstromfunktion gut ist. Die Ausfallzeiten erfährst du sehr schnell mit einem Anruf bei deinem Netzbetreiber. die kostet Leistung im Speicher und kostet Geld.

Ich hatte eine bleichgroße Anlage wie deine geplant (Ursprungsplanung) und war mit deutschen Modulen, deutschem Speicher etc. knapp 5000 euro günstiger als du. aber dafür keine Notstromfunktion


----------



## Geisy (5. Mai 2017)

Warum soll die Notstromfunktion Leistung vom Speicher kosten? Ist nur ein Umschalter auf die Batterie wenn das Netz aus fällt. 
Stromausfall war hier die letzten 4 Wochen zwei mal.


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2017)

der Puffer dafür nimmt ca. 10-20% der Speicherleistung. geh mal in das von mir erwähnte Forum rein und informiere dich unabhängig. 3 Solarteure durften schon gehen....


----------

